# Newbie Question - pH



## Hatdance (Mar 8, 2005)

I am hoping that someone on this board can give me some advice. I am just setting up my first tank, and was playing with my test kits, CO2 equipment etc.

It seems that the pH of my water, from the tap, is in the high 8s, 8.5-8.8 depending on when I test. I've tested with both the test kit and my new pH probe. Does anyone else see such high pH?

I live in North Dallas, if that helps in terms of water supply.

Many thanks.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Hatdance,

First - Welcome to the board!

From what I have seen in Plano the water there has about 7.5 pH but not as high as you say. Also it has a lot of Calcium - GH of about 8.

--Nikolay


----------



## thaerin (Dec 12, 2004)

I've got 8.1 pH where I am, don't feel bad.


----------



## glenhead (Jan 29, 2005)

The pH out of the tap here in the People's Republic of Austin is 9.8-10.0, with a kH of only about 3 degrees and a gH of about 5 degrees. They treat the liquid rock at the plant with calcium hydroxide to drive the kH way down so it doesn't guck up the pipes as quickly.

Try aerating some of your tap water overnight and see if it makes a difference. After aeration, our water drops to a pH of 7.4-7.6, which makes it usable for most critters (though I drive it down into the 6.5 range for my South American tank). Dunno if it'll help your water, but it's a cheap test!


----------



## Hatdance (Mar 8, 2005)

Thanks all for the feedback. I appreciate the words of welcome and encouragement!


----------



## TWood (Dec 9, 2004)

glenhead said:


> The pH out of the tap here in the People's Republic of Austin is 9.8-10.0, with a kH of only about 3 degrees and a gH of about 5 degrees. They treat the liquid rock at the plant with calcium hydroxide to drive the kH way down so it doesn't guck up the pipes as quickly.
> 
> Try aerating some of your tap water overnight and see if it makes a difference. After aeration, our water drops to a pH of 7.4-7.6, which makes it usable for most critters (though I drive it down into the 6.5 range for my South American tank). Dunno if it'll help your water, but it's a cheap test!


Yup, and no CO2 at all in the water until it sits out or is aerated. I always wondered about that low KH, now I know.

TW


----------

